

Ask HN:  Can you create custom mobile apps with forms? - nuweborder

I'm not a programmer, so bear with me.  Is there a way to create standard code for a iphone, android or blackberry app that is can basically take an informational form that is filled out online, and take that info, fill in the missing blanks in the code, and generate an app?  Basically, a person goes to a website, fills out some basic info in a form as to what they want included in the app as for as info or media from a drop down, click send, and then the site will email them a link to download a custom mobile app based on their entered info and their particular phone.  This would bypass the App Store or Google Play Store, etc.  Of course I understand that you probably could not them send out auto updates.
======
joshstrange
Is something like that possible? Maybe, but by your own admission "I'm not a
programmer" I don't think you will be able to accomplish it.

From what you wrote I am guessing you want to make a dumbed-down interface for
creating full featured iPhone/Android/BB (Why even bother with BB) apps such
as appmakr.com. This endeavor will not be worth your time, apps like these are
super low quality and suffer from the cookie-cutter-app syndrom (Yes I think I
just made that up).

No some should be polluting the eco-system with more of these, especially
someone who doesn't even know how to program, no offense it's just this would
be hard to begin with and it's an impossible problem to solve. You just can't
create a product like this that puts out quality apps.

